# Has anyone used python no spill



## 13r0wn7 (18 Mar 2014)

I am debating whether to get this as it seems very convenient for removing and replacing tank water very easily.. Although it does come with a price tag...

http://www.amazon.com/25-Foot-Python-Aquarium-Maintenance/dp/B000255NXC/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## James D (18 Mar 2014)

If you need to dechlorinate your water attaching that straight to the tap wouldn't work, unless I'm not fully understanding it of course.


----------



## allan angus (18 Mar 2014)

hmm bit pricy theres a thread on here somewhere with a diy solution wich looked better


----------



## allan angus (18 Mar 2014)

diy water changer by london dragon in the diy section 
i think those that use this sort of system add declorinator to the tank before topping up


----------



## 13r0wn7 (18 Mar 2014)

Ok thanks I will have a look! Why would you need to use a declorinator? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allan angus (18 Mar 2014)

most mains water is treated with it so most peep use water a product such as tap safe or aquacare water conditioner to remove it if u dont have fish in the tank its not really needed


----------



## ian_m (18 Mar 2014)

1. Careful they come with a US threaded hose/tap fitting. Easily sorted at plumbers merchant.
2. Use about 1gallon of water for every 3-6 gallons they draw out of your tank. This water is all wasted going down the drain.
3. Put cold water into you tank unless you have a mixer tap.
4. You will need to add dechlorinator to the tank before filling.
5. A faff to get all the water out of the tubing afterwards.

Otherwise quite painless way to draw water out your tank, to kitchen sink, then fill up tank again.


----------



## 13r0wn7 (18 Mar 2014)

I always do my water changes just using tap water i have never had a problem. Thanks Ian i was unaware about the fittings being different.
I was only going to use cold water anyway. Allan i have tried to find his post but i cannot find it
What are the best ways to do water changes with less mess? Thanks


----------



## ian_m (18 Mar 2014)

I pump old water onto front lawn.

Full 160litre butt with water and dechlorinator and heat/warm.

Pump into tank.

No buckets needed.


----------



## 13r0wn7 (18 Mar 2014)

How would I go about setting something like that up? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allan angus (18 Mar 2014)

the post is in the diy section of the forum


----------



## pepedopolous (18 Mar 2014)

This is available too: - 
http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/fish/...aning/102655?gclid=CPmZ7sGCnb0CFc_MtAodTRsA5Q

It's pricier now than when I bought one but my back thanks me!

P


----------



## sciencefiction (27 Jun 2014)

ian_m said:


> 1. Careful they come with a US threaded hose/tap fitting. Easily sorted at plumbers merchant.
> 2. Use about 1gallon of water for every 3-6 gallons they draw out of your tank. This water is all wasted going down the drain.
> 3. Put cold water into you tank unless you have a mixer tap.
> 4. You will need to add dechlorinator to the tank before filling.
> ...



Sorry Ian, I just have a few modifications against point 1 and 5
1. I bought mine from the US years ago(Aqueon water changer) and it fitted perfectly to one of my taps.
5. The water gets out completely of the hoses using the same tap water pressure as if emptying the tank but the siphon end is out of the water so the tap draws the remaining water out of the hose.

I honestly would be lost without mine, the best investment for my fish tanks I ever made.

The JBL one suggested above works exactly like mine.


----------

